
Infinity Is Launching Flexible Alternative to Trello - kefffalo
https://medium.com/infinitypm/is-infinity-better-than-trello-3b8ef7437022
======
Biba89
Trello UX is outdated, but still the simpliest tool to use.

If Infinity solves flexibility and stay simple to use it can be a big shot.

